# Repurposed planer into veneer press



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

I don't know if this should go here or in tools...

Well, I posted the other day that my 20 year old DeWalt 733 planer died and that I would probably repurpose it into a veneer press. That is now complete.

Here's the finished press - 








And the 'making of' video - 





Enjoy!
David


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Mr. Difalkner, please step to the head of the class............


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

David that is a great idea and a great video.


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Great idea, David. And another very good video. Thanks.


----------



## cjhilinski (Apr 25, 2017)

I dunno. A standard vacuum bag veneer press generates 22 inches of mercury, which translates to about 1500 pounds per square foot (1 inch = 70 pounds).


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

cjhilinski said:


> I dunno. A standard vacuum bag veneer press generates 22 inches of mercury, which translates to about 1500 pounds per square foot (1 inch = 70 pounds).


That's all fine and good but I didn't have one of those to repurpose, I had an old planer. But just for grins, wouldn't 1,500 pounds per square foot equal about 10.4 pounds per square inch (1,500 / 144 = 10.4167)? 

Thanks, though. :wink:

David


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Owning a Vacuum type veneer press, several as large as 72"x144" as small as 12"x12", bag and frame type. But they in no way replace the need for small manual presses like this. 

I like your idea for this planer as a press, and it can be used for other stuff, not just veneer. I myself made a small press a bit large than your planer/press using a Shop fox press screw with a huge wheel and cast iron table saw wing. It almost looks like an old manual book binding press(those work for woodworking as well.). 

Avacuum press is used not just because the amount of pressure, most times guys that are new to vacuum pressing veneers think they need full blast, they often use too much vacuum pressure, especially on some super thin veneers. The point of a vacuum press is yes a lot of pressure, but EVEN pressure is the key.

I like what you did, might even do something like to with my old Rigid planer. Its's a cool idea and doesn't have to take the place of a vacuum type veneer press at all.

Sometimes I'll make small letters than need go in a .25" deep pocket and they are tight. Vac pressure as much as it is just can never push/pull those letters in the pocket, but my screw press just like your planer/press sure does. So I use that, set the letters then toss the whole Assembly in the vac bag while the adhesive dries.

In other words you made a nice complimentary press for veneering and all sorts of other things.


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

Nice video, as always, and a great idea for repurposing your old planer, I'm sure it's going to come in handy in the future.

I've found that using cone point setscrews makes laying out the pattern of tapped holes very easy, just screw them in the holes, point out, lay the part to be marked on top and tap with a mallet to transfer the hole location to the part.


----------

